# Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???



## Stefan265 (10. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Thermacell Antimückensystem?

Funktionieren soll das ganze mit einer Butan-Gaspatrone, die die kleinen Duft-Pads erhitzt und somit anscheinend einen größeren Bereich um den Angelplatz herum von den Lästigen Viechern freihalten soll...Vorausgesetzt es ist windstill.

Infos vom Hersteller gibt es hier:
http://www.thermacell.com/mosquito-repellent/appliances

Zu beziehen ist es unter anderem hier:
http://fischer-meister.de/Zubehoer/...aCELL-98-er-Mueckenschutz-MR-T-Real-Tree.html

oder über 3,2,1 bzw. amazon


Ich hab mir heute ein wenig die ganzen US-Testberichte durchgelesen, da es in Deutschland wohl noch ganz neu und kaum verbreitet ist...zumindest hab ich keine richtig brauchbaren deutschen Testberichte gefunden...

Aber vielleich hat ja jemand von Euch das Ding schon getestet!? Oder was haltet Ihr generell davon?? 
Bin leider davon geplagt, dass mich die Mistviecher lieben und zum fressen gern haben. 

Das einzige bisher negative, wie ich finde, ist der Preis!
Die Gasbottle soll wohl 12 Stunden halten und die Plättchen sind wohl alle 4 Stunden zu tauschen.
Das Gerät liegt, zumindest jetzt bei dem Lieferant, bei 32,99€ und in Camouflage-Optik bei 39,95€

Es gibt das ganze in der Bauform ähnlich einem großen WalkiTalki mit Holster (kostet nochmal 13,99€) oder alternativ in Kombination mit einer LED-Lampe, ebenfalls für 39,99€

Das Nachfüllset besteht aus 1 Gaskartusche für weitere 12h Betrieb und 3 Plättchen zu je 4 Stunden und kostet 7,99€

Wenn ich so für nen Wochenende-Trip Freitag-Sonntag rechne, komme ich mit Gerät, ohne Holster: 32,99€ + 1x Nachfüllset 7,99€ auf 40,98€ und wenn ich das Gerät dann mal habe auch nochmal auf 15,98€ pro Wochenende, wenn ich das Ding jeweils 12 Stunden über Nacht durchlaufen lasse.

Gut, vielleicht muss es ja garnicht die ganze Nacht laufen, oder die Plättchen halten vielleicht länger als 4 Stunden!?! Im Internet habe ich auch diverse Anleitungen gefunden, wo man die Kartuschen mit normalem Feuerzeug-Butan-Gas wiederbefüllen kann....

Also ich hoffe, dass schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde mich wirklich interessieren...

Die Amerikaner preisen das Ding übrigens alle in den Himmel! Beim Jagen, Camping, Angeln usw. soll das Ding das neue Maß aller Dinge sein...aber manche Leute sind auch definitiv sehr leicht zu beeindrucken...Vor allem, wenn deren Army das ganze in Auslandseinsätzen erfolgreich getestet haben soll... 

DANKE schonmal!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## reno ateportas (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Alles käse Anti Brumm vorever


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Alles käse Anti Brumm vorever


Vollste Zustimmung! Aber nur das rote Anti Brumm. Das Autangeraffel hab ich schon lange entsorgt.


----------



## strawinski (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

genau Autan, hab ich selbst und hält locker 6 Stunden...alles andere ist nur Schalatanerie...geh in die apotheke und kauf dir welches


----------



## Xpc_master (14. August 2011)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

@stefan265 
Hast du dir eins gekauft bzw bist du zufrieden mit dem Gerät?? Weil ich erwäge ebenfalls mir eins zuzulegen.


----------



## Största Gädda (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hallo,
greife das Thema mal wieder auf. Ist ja schon fast 1 Jahr alt.

Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden der mit dem ThermaCELL Gerät Erfahrungen gesammelt hat?

Ich bin in der neuen Fisch & Fang auf das Gerät aufmerksam geworden,
und da ich im Sommerurlaub den einen oder anderen Nachtansitz in Schweden plane wäre es in meinen Augen die optimale Lösung wenn es wie beschrieben funktioniert.
OK, ich weiß das z.b.Autan auch funktioniert und günstiger ist, aber sich in regelmäßigen Abständen den ganzen Kopf einzusprühen ist auch nicht so optimal und ein Moskitonetz vorm Gesicht finde ich auch nicht so toll.
Vielleich kann ja jemand etwas berichten.


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hallo,

also die TermaCell Geräte funktionieren wirklich gut und bieten einen sehr guten Mückenschutz. Das Gerät würde von uns an einem wirklich mückenverseuchten Gewässer, da ist alles vertreten, von Stechmücken über Griebelmücken bis zu Bremsen,  getestet und für sehr gut empfunden. 

Der Preis ist zwar relativ hoch, die Wirkung und Anwendung auf jeden Fall besser als bei Autan und ähnlichen Mitteln.

Kann ich nur absolut empfehlen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Största Gädda (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Alles klar! Das hört sich ja gut an.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort Werner.
MfG
Axel


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich schubs das Thema mal wieder hoch, nach 2 1/2 Jahren werden sich ja neue Erfahrungen gesammelt haben...
Gibt es nun passende alternative (billigere) Nachfüllkartuschen, kann man evtl. Feuerzeuggas nehmen?
Ich denke, Bhutan ist Buthan, man muss es nur reinkriegen...
Ist schon mal jemand auf den Gedanken gekommen, die Wirkstoffplättchen anderweitig zu verdampfen, oder hängt die Wirkung auch vom Aufbau des Verdampfers ab?
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da es das Ding auch als Lampe gibt?
Lasst euch mal aus, Spekulationen sind willkommen ...


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich kann die Geräte nur Emphehlen. Zumindest wenn man keinen oder  nur schwachen Wind hat, sind die Dinger echt gut. Ich habe das Vorgängermodell von dem was du hier Aufzeigst und ich bin total zufrieden damit. Wenn man im Boot oder am Ufer sitzt und nicht von den Biestern zerfressen werden will und man aber im Gegenzug auf diverse Mittelchen allergisch reagiert, dann sind das echte Alternativen. Aber die brauchen auch ihre zehn bis fünfzehn Minuten anlaufzeit und die Nachfüllpacks sind nich gerade Preiswert. Aber wenn man Abends oder in den frühen Morgenstunden unterwegs ist und die nur einschaltet sobald die kleinen Schei.er aktiv werden und die nicht die ganze Zeit neben einen Laufen, dann geht es auch von den Kosten her gesehen. Also von  mir ein klares 2+, wenn man sich an die Spielregeln hält. Also wenig Wind und sich nicht zu weit weg beweget, so etwa ein bis zwei Meter. Auch diverse Jäger die ich kenne schwören drauf und die sitzen nun wirklich Stundenlang draußen.:m
P.s.: Zur Lampe ist zu sagen, das es sich dabei um ein "Kombigerät" handelt. das Licht, welches von der Lampe gesendet wird wird mittels eine Batterie erzeugt und hat mit dem Verdampfer nichts zu tun. Der braucht immer noch seine Kartusche.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hier mal die ganzen Produkte, gibt es inzwischen auch im Carphantas Flecktarn!

http://www.angelzentrum.at/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/katalog-thermacell-2013.pdf

Das Pyrethrin ein starkes Fischgift ist, wißt ihr hoffentlich.
Ich kenne Aquarianer, die quasi über Nacht ihre 
Becken in eine Todeszone verwandelt haben!
Zumindest sollte man beim Einsetzen dieser Wirkstoffplätchen vorsichtig sein und "Fingerkontakt" vermeiden, denn auf den mit gleichen Fingern angeköderten Wurm, wird sicher kein Aal mehr beissen!

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Das da kein Aal mehr beißt wenn man die Plättchen angefasst hat, kann ich nach meiner persönlichen Beobachtung eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme noch welche zu fangen, nachdem ich die Plättchen angefasst hatte.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



> hatte bisher keine Probleme noch welche zu fangen, nachdem ich die Plättchen angefasst hatte



Kann ich fast nicht glauben, vielleicht waren es welche mit Geschmacksstörung, oder Suizidaale!
Dann weiter so!

Jürgen


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (15. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



> Das Pyrethrin ein starkes Fischgift ist, wißt ihr hoffentlich.
> Ich kenne Aquarianer, die quasi über Nacht ihre
> Becken in eine Todeszone verwandelt haben!


Ich will das Zeug ja weder ins Wasser schmeißen noch in meiner Wohnung betreiben...ggg
Aber das war auch nicht der eigentliche Sinn meiner Frage...
ELektroverdampfer für diverse Wirkstoffplättchen gibt es wie Sand am Meer, also muss es am Wirkstoff liegen...
Meine Frage, was spricht dagegen, die Wirkstoffplättchen von Thermacell mit einem Otto-Normalverbraucher-Verdampfer mit 'ner 9V-Batterie für 5,99 aus'm Baumarkt zu betreiben?
@ Riesenangler: Welche Abmessungen haben die Wirkstoffplättchen? 2x3 cm bei 3mm Stärke? Dann gehn sie in jeden handelsüblichen Verdampfer...


----------



## Franky (15. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Nagel mich nicht auf einen halben Millimeter fest: 48 mm x 35 mm x 2 mm


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Also die Passen nicht in einen normalen Verdampfer hinein. Die normalen Plättchen sollten vieleicht aber in die Thermacell passen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

|kopfkrat also ist Basteln angesagt...

Habs gefunden, der Verdampfer muss zwischen 150 und 165 Grad heiß sein, damit das Allethrine aus den Plättchen entweicht, das schafft keine Batterie, daher Bhutan...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> ..... das schafft keine Batterie, daher Bhutan...



Warum sollte das keine Batterie schafen? Die Frage ist nur ob die Laufzeit ausreicht.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (22. März 2014)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ein 9V-Block hat zwischen 140 (die billigen) und 330(Duracel)mAS.
Die Billigen bringen die Heizspirale gerade so auf Temperatur, bevor sie zu schwach werden, die Copperheads halten knapp 'ne halbe Stunde (hab mir mal den Spass gemacht und getestet. Bei unter 100 mAS kommt keine Leistung mehr, da geht die Temperatur der der Spirale runter auf unter 90°.)
Eine Pallette Billig-Block's kosten 20 Euro, also 1 Euro die Batterie, bei den Duracel sind's schon vier Euro...
Ein 12er Pack Buthankartuschen kostet momentan 30 USD, also 2,50 USD das Stück, grob 1,80 Euro...
Deshalb nehmen die Gas, ne Kartusche zu 1,80 reicht für vier Stunden, das schafft keine Batterie...
Es sei denn, du baust deine aus dem Auto aus...:q


----------



## Seflenger (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich schiebe das  Thema mal wieder nach oben da schon wieder 2 Jahre vergangen sind. Wie die Zeit doch vergeht?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte heute ? Bei uns hat es dieses Jahr Mücken ohne Ende durch das Hochwasser. In den örtlichen Angelgeschäften gibts die Geräte jetzt auch bei uns zu kaufen.
Ich bin hin und her gerissen nach den Bewertungen bei Amazon und Co. Wer kann mir seine Erfahrung damit  mitteilen?
Danke  vorab. #6


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Habe gestern in der nähe des Schilffgürtels auf Wallis angesessen. Die kleinen Schei..erchen wurde juckig und wollten mich zu ihrer Beute erklären. Mein Terma Cell an und zehn Minuten später war Ruhe. Klare Empfehlung zum Kauf, wenn auch nicht gerade Preiswert.


----------



## Seflenger (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Verwendest du das Gerät oder die Lampe Riesenangler?
Ich denke Licht am Wasser ist manchmal net verkehrt oder ist das  Gerät besser?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich habe nur das Gerät. Für Licht, habe ich meine Kopfleuchte.


----------



## Seflenger (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

_Na  Kopflampe hab ich selbstverständlich auch. Kann  sonst noch jemand was  zu Gerät  bzw Lampe sagen?_


----------



## Mateo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich selbst habe es nicht, aber ein Angelkollege. Beim letzen Ansitz haben wir das in Gebrauch genommen, nach ca. 10-15 Minuten war um das ThermaCell eine Mückenfreie Zone! Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Seflenger (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

ich denke ich kaufs einfach... wenns nix ist dann ist es ein Fall  für Ebay. Man kauft ja öfter mal was im Leben vergebens.
Aber es gibt viele gute Bewertungen und dass nicht alle zufrieden sind ist menschlich. Ich erwarte ja nicht  100% Sicherheit  vor den Viechern zumal in der Beschreibung nur  von 98% die Rede ist. Manche werden trotzdem noch ein oder zwei mal gestochen und dann taugt das Gerät nichts.
Vielleicht  gibt es noch mehr User hier welche sich das Teil besorgt haben.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Wid geschrieben, ist es eine Frage der Windstärke. Aber selbst wenn es mal etwas kräftiger pustet, lege ich das Ding einfach einen oder zwei Meter gegen die Windrichtung und schon sitzt du in der Wirkungswolke.


----------



## fischbär (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Der Wirkstoff von Thermacell ist tatsächlich sinnvoll und kein Schwachsinn, wie zB Zitronenduft. Ein extrem giftiges Insektizid mit hoher Vergrämungswirkung. Top! Innerhalb von Zelten sollte das prima wirken. Wie gut es in der freien Umgebung wirkt, dürfte nur vom Wind abhängen. Ist keiner vorhanden, sollte es gehen, bei ganz leichtem Wind vermutlich noch ein Bisschen.
Antibrumm und Autan sollten sich von der Wirksamkeit nicht soooo viel nehmen. Beide basieren auf langjährig erprobten, seriösen Wirkstoffen! Nur dass Autan etwas weniger giftig als das DEET in Antibrumm ist.


----------



## fischbär (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Apropos, es könnte sein, dass es auch Fische vergrämt, wenn es an die Köder gelangt!


----------



## mapasuma (8. August 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Weiß jemand wo ich nur die Plättchen herbekommen? Das Gas brauch ich nicht wirklich....


----------



## Riesenangler (8. August 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hä? Es gibt nur die Kombipackung mit Plättchen oder die Gasampullen als solopack.  Ich verbrauch deutlich mehr Gas als Plättchen.


----------



## mapasuma (9. August 2016)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hä? Es gibt nur die Kombipackung mit Plättchen oder die Gasampullen als solopack.  Ich verbrauch deutlich mehr Gas als Plättchen.



Wie Häääääää???? Ich fülle mein Gas einfach selbst nach.... soviel zum Häääää darum bräuchte ich nur die Plättchen


----------



## psycodelic (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hallo Leute,

hat schon jemand das Teil beim Spinnfischen benutzt?
Es gibt ja mittlerweile mehrere Geräte.. lohnt sich die neueste Version?
Wie füllt ihr selber Gas nach?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

@psychodelic, wenn du dich mit der Funktionsweise dieses Gerätes mal vertraut machen würdest, dann könntest du dir deine Frage auch selbst beantworten!
Ich sag mal nein, funktioniert nicht beim Spinnen, es sie denn du bleibst auf einer Stelle stehen und bei Wind auch dann nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Saarsprung (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Beobachte das Thema auch schon länger, auch wenn keine Bewegung mehr hier ist.
Inzwischen gibt's ja ein Backpacker variante, für andere Standard- Gaskartuschen, die ich leider auch noch nicht kenne aber Handelsüblich sind, denke an die Anwendung Ansitz und Camping.
Die meisten schreiben hier was von "nach 10-15 min. ist Ruhe mit Insekten".

Du müsstest  beim Spinnfischen also 20min an einer Stelle blinkern..

Unser Sommertripp geht nach Dänemark an den Strand, habe mal entschlossen das ich wegen Wind usw. das Gerät dort noch nicht 
brauchen werde..

Wie wird der Duft von uns Menschen wargenommen? Nur etwas Zitronig oder wie? Mehr konnte ich in den alten Beiträgen auch nicht finden.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Moin. Also ich verwende das Ding seit Jahren. Ich konnte noch keinen Geruch feststellen. Ich rieche da nichts. Aber mein Teil hat schon arge Schäden durch Stöße und Schläge abbekommen, so das ich mich mal nach einem Neuteil umschauen muss. Dann werde ich auch mal die Augen nach den von dir beschriebenen Standartkartuschen öffnen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Moin. Also ich verwende das Ding seit Jahren. Ich konnte noch keinen Geruch feststellen. Ich rieche da nichts. *Aber mein Teil hat schon arge Schäden durch Stöße und Schläge abbekommen, so das ich mich mal nach einem Neuteil umschauen muss*. Dann werde ich auch mal die Augen nach den von dir beschriebenen Standartkartuschen öffnen.



Du Ferkel|bigeyes


----------



## Dieter02 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Mein Mitangler hat so ein Teil (weiss aber nicht ob es genau dieses Gerät ist)
Die Kartuschen und Plättchen sind ziemlich teuer aber ich find es funtioniert auch gut. Hatten es gerade gestern wieder im Einsatz


----------



## psycodelic (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Die meisten schreiben hier was von "nach 10-15 min. ist Ruhe mit Insekten".
> 
> Du müsstest  beim Spinnfischen also 20min an einer Stelle blinkern



Ja das habe ich auch schon überlegt!
Habe das aber eher auf den "Start" des Gerätes geschoben.
Also ich meine das es dann optimal angelaufen ist..

Es soll ja für 21 m2 ausgelegt sein und zum spinnfischen würden ja sag ich mal 4-5 schon reichen oder?

Den Backpacker hört sich auch gut an


----------



## Saarsprung (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



psycodelic schrieb:


> Den Backpacker hatte ich auch schon gesehen aber noch keine gute deutsche Bschreibung gefunden.



Das ist nur ne leichtere Variante ohne Lampe, für Leute die mit Rucksack unterwegs sind.
Ich glaube der passt auf die gleichen Gaskartuschen wie die kleinen einflammigen Gasbrenner, von denen ich noch keinen habe...

Irgendwo habe ich auch was von der Gewinde/Anschlussbezeichnung 
Edit: Gas-Kanister mit 7/16″ – 28 UNEF 

Ich denke mal das ist der Ansatz bei der Variante.. 2 verschiedene Aufsätze für eine Flasche.

Müsste für uns Angler auch besser passen, denke mal Lampen hat jeder in verschiedenen Ausführungen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Aalsvenne (13. April 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hallöchen,
mein Thermacell lässt sich nicht mehr starten. 
Hat jemand nen Tip?
Funke kommt aber brennt nicht.
Danke Svenne


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich buddel die Thread-Leiche jetzt als x-ter Interessent aus |rolleyes

Da  es mich am Montag richtig erwischt hat, fette Infektion durch  Insektenstich am Arm, such ich nach weiteren Lösungen als nur Spray wie  Anti-Brumm, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin (hatte ich aber natürlich am  Montag nicht aufgetragen, da nur eine Stunde am See & kaum Insekten  dort; ein Fehler!).
Hab hier Gewässer, die momentan quasi unbetretbar sind.

Über die Wirkung wird fast überall geschwärmt.
*Aber was ist mit evtl. Schad- & Vergrämungs-Wirkung??? #c
*
Ich gehöre auch zu den Trotteln, von denen Jürgen berichtet hat. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Pyrethrin ein starkes Fischgift ist, wißt ihr hoffentlich.
> Ich kenne Aquarianer, die quasi über Nacht ihre
> Becken in eine Todeszone verwandelt haben!
> Zumindest sollte man beim Einsetzen dieser Wirkstoffplätchen vorsichtig  sein und "Fingerkontakt" vermeiden, denn auf den mit gleichen Fingern  angeköderten Wurm, wird sicher kein Aal mehr beissen!



Vor Jahren mal Flohshampoo bei meinen Katzen (im Bad) angewendet (weil nix anders schnell da war am Wochenende), Tags drauf die Hälfte der Fische im Aquarium tot (Wohnzimmer).
Einen der Fische hatte ich ü10Jahre, was für Zierfische schon echt gut ist. Natürlich saumässig geärgert ...aber ich schweife ab.

Kratzt da nun alles auch auf & im Wasser im Nahbereich ab, wenn ich sehr ufernah sitze?
Wie langfristig ist _"langfristige Schadwirkung auf Wasserlebewesen"_, wie es so schön in der Beschreibung steht?
Vergrämungseffekt? Ist Pose am Ufer dann raus, weil dort der Effekt da ist und geht nur long range?
Oder ist der Verflüchtigungseffekt draussen so groß, dass gar keine relevanten Mengen des Gases ins nahe Wasser diffundieren?

Seltsam, dass man gar nix konkretes zum Thema 'Einsatz beim Angeln' findet...


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Also ich habe so ein Thermacell-Gerät.
 Von Vergrämungserscheinungen gegenüber Fischen konnte ich bisher nichts bemerken, auch wenn ich das Plättchen mit den Fingern hinein geschoben habe.
 Killen tut das Zeugs die Biester nicht, zumindest fallen sie nicht vor dir auf die Füße.
 Es schreckt ab, eher so Knoblauch- und Vampire-mäßig .
 Es bildet sich eine Art Glocke um das Gerät, in deren Bereich das Fluggedöns doch merklich abnimmt. Einzelne Tiere scheinen aber irgendwie immun dagegen zu sein, die kommen trotzdem...so meine Erfahrung.
 Allerdings, je mehr Wind, desto eher verflüchtigt sich auch die Thermacell-Wolke...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Hilft das Ding eigentlich auch gegen Kriebelmücken?


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Da geh ich von aus, weil die Wirkstoffe eigentlich sämtliche Kaltblüter killen.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Ich schwöre drauf. Und auch mit Kriebelmücken hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. 
Die Dinger sind Ursprünglich für die Scharfschützen und Spezialkomandos der US-Streitkräfte entwickelt. Auch wenn es mit der Wärmesignatur nicht weit her ist.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Werde mir das Thermacell Backpacker System anschaffen. 
Das  Nachfüll-Zubehör für den laufenden Betrieb ist bei allen Geräten  schweineteuer. Bei dem Backpacker kann man wenigstens normale  Gaskartuschen aus dem Laden verwenden. 


Auch bei den  Handgeräten kann man pfuschen und die Butan-Gaspatronen doch  nachbefüllen _(bei youtube gibt es einige Videos dazu)_, aber auf so  Fummelei hab ich keinen Bock.

Die  Original-Wirkstoff-Plättchen kann man anscheinend durch deutlich  günstigere von Delicia o.a. ersetzen (Mückengerät für die Steckdose daheim;  2Stk Plättchen dafür = genauso groß wie 1 Original Thermacell). 
Bin gespannt, werde berichten. |rolleyes


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Die kosten halten sich nach mrinem Empfinden aber in Grenzen. Ich lasse nein Teil ja nicht über Stunden laufen. Ich starte das Teil immer nur dann, wenn die kleinen *******rchen aktiv werden. Also immer nur in der Dämmerung.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Na ja, ob man eine 2stellige Summe im Euro- oder im Cent-Bereich zahlst, ist schon ein Unterschied. 

Aber ich will auch nicht meckern, wenn das gut funktioniert, wär es mir auch das wert und ist eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Werde mir das Thermacell Backpacker System anschaffen.
> 
> Die  Original-Wirkstoff-Plättchen kann man anscheinend durch deutlich  günstigere von Delicia o.a. ersetzen (Mückengerät für die Steckdose daheim;  2Stk Plättchen dafür = genauso groß wie 1 Original Thermacell).
> Bin gespannt, werde berichten. |rolleyes




Hällst du uns bitte auf dem laufenden?
Das Backpacker hatte ich auch fürs Angeln im Auge, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst das das mit dem Delicia Plättchen funzt, bestelle ich mir beises, ein zum Angeln, eins für vor den Wohnwagen oder auf die Terrasse..


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hällst du uns bitte auf dem laufenden?
> Das Backpacker hatte ich auch fürs Angeln im Auge, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst das das mit dem Delicia Plättchen funzt, bestelle ich mir beises, ein zum Angeln, eins für vor den Wohnwagen oder auf die Terrasse..



In geschlossenen Räumen, wie Wohnwagen und so, würde ich das Zeug nicht anwenden.
Zur Erinnerung, es gab da mal ähnlich konstruierte Verdampfer für die Steckdose, in den 90ern, mit genau diesem Wirkmittel (Pyrethrum).
Das haben die Leute damals hemmungslos ins Kinderzimmer gehängt und ihre Gören mit dem Zeug verseucht, krank gemacht, aber Hauptsache kein Mückenstich.
Inzwischen werden die Teile entweder mit den entsprechenden Anleitungen verkauft, wo ganz klar von der Verwendung in geschlossenen Räumen abgeraten wird, oder die Dinger sind vom Wirkstoffgehalt her kastriert worden.
In entsprechender Dosierung wirkt das Zeug nämlich nicht nur bei Insekten, Fischen, Amphibien neurotoxisch!
Persönlich würde ich mich nie in einen Raum mit dem Zeug aussetzen, nur draußen, selbst ins Zelt würde mir das nicht reinkommen! 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13689507.html

Jürgen


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Danke Jürgen,

Nochmal zur Sicherheit 

Jow ich meinte auch eher abends unter der Markise vor dem Wohnwagen sitzend.

Im Wohnwagen oder Zelt kann ich es mit auch nicht recht vorstellen.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hällst du uns bitte auf dem laufenden?...


 Jau. Ist bestellt.
Will dann auch einen Vergleich, Original-Plättchen vs. Billig-Version machen.
Kann aber locker 2 Wochen dauern bis ich damit an einen See fahre, den ich sonst momentan gar nicht betreten würde.
Dort wird dann unter Hardcore-Bedingungen ausprobiert.


----------



## Saarsprung (12. August 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

Aufgefressen worden? [emoji56][emoji56]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*

War zeit- & gesundheitsbedingt noch gar nicht wieder zu einem Ansitz los, so dass der Test noch auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Leech (13. August 2018)

*AW: Thermacell AntiMosquito? Schon jemand getestet???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> War zeit- & gesundheitsbedingt noch gar nicht wieder zu einem Ansitz los, so dass der Test noch auf sich warten lässt.




Gute Besserung |wavey:


----------

